# Looking for Correct Paint Color / Tips



## Buster1 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to repaint my chainguard to period correct Schwinn Radiant Red. Does anyone know how to find the correct paint color, or even a spray can that matches the color? Looking for ideas.

Thanks,

Buster


----------

